# "Jurassic Park" und weitere endlose Filmreihen



## SteveJ (9 Juni 2022)

Filmreihen – schrecklich oder wundervoll, das ist hier die Frage... idk

Es ist ein schmaler Grad zwischen einer lang ersehnten Fortsetzung und diesem einen Film zu viel. 
Tatsache ist, dass die meisten Filmzuschauer jedoch Filmreihen lieben.
Vielleicht sind ja auch Liebhaber hier... 

Dies gilt auch für "Jurassic Park", auch wenn hier die meisten Fans dann doch die Originalfilme bevorzugen. 
Aber was wäre, wenn man nicht die Wahl hätte? 
Oder, besser gesagt, was wäre, wenn man mit dem Neuen auch ein bisschen vom Alten bekommen könnte?

"Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter" vereint die neuen Stars der Reihe, Chris Pratt und Bryce Dallas Howard, mit dem Original-Trio: 
Sam Neill, Jeff Goldblum und Laura Dern.

Es sieht so aus, als ob es ein epischer Abschluss eines der beliebtesten Filmreihen in der Geschichte wird.

Hier noch ein paar solcher Film-Reihen:

*"The Fast and The Furious"*
Erster Film: 2001
Anzahl an Filmen: 10
Neuste Veröffentlichung: "Fast & Furious 9" (2021)
Auch wenn die Dreharbeiten am zehnten Teil der Reihe eher schwierig verlaufen, soll "Fast & Furious 10" im Mai 2023 in die Kinos kommen...


*"Godzilla"*
Erster Film: 1954
Anzahl an Filmen: 33
Neuste Veröffentlichung: "Godzilla II: King of the Monsters" (2019)


*"Star Wars"*
Erster Film: 1977
Anzahl an Filmen: 9 (ohne Spin-offs)
Neuste Veröffentlichung: "Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" (2019)
Zwei Spin-offs gibt es neben den Hauptfilmen: "Rogue One: A Star Wars Story" (2016) and "Solo: A Star Wars Story". 
Zudem gibt es einen Animationsfilm: "Star Wars: The Clone Wars", sodass die Filmreihe auf insgesamt zwölf Teile kommt.


*"Planet der Affen"*
Erster Film: 1968
Anzahl an Filmen: 9
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Planet der Affen: Survival" (2017)


*"Harry Potter"*
Erster Film: 2001
Anzahl an Filmen: 8
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes – Teil 2" (2011) 


*"Phantastische Tierwesen"*
Der Erfolg der Saga hat J. K. Rowling dazu veranlasst, uns noch ein weiteres fantastisches Kinoerlebnis zu schenken... 
Erster Film: 2016
Anzahl an Filmen: 3
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Phantastische Tierwesen: Dumbledores Geheimnisse" (2022)
Und zwei weitere Filme sind bereits angekündigt... wink2


*James Bond*
Erster Film: 1963
Anzahl an Filmen: 27
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "No Time to Die" (2021)


*"Freitag der 13."*
Erster Film: 1980
Anzahl an Filmen: 12
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Freitag der 13." (2009)


*"Terminator"*
Erster Film: 1984
Anzahl an Filmen: 6
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Terminator: Dark Fate" (2019)


*"X-Men"*
Erster Film: 2000
Anzahl an Filmen: 10
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "X-Men: Dark Phoenix" (2019)


*"Star Trek"*
Erster Film: 1979
Anzahl an Filmen: 13
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Star Trek Beyond" (2016)
Und ein weiterer Film ist bereits in Arbeit...


"*Mission: Impossible"*
Erster Film: 2000
Anzahl an Filmen: 6
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Mission: Impossible – Fallout" (2018)


*"Indiana Jones"*
Erster Film: 2000
Anzahl an Filmen: 4
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels" (2008)
Und einen fünften Film soll es auch bald geben...


*"Transformers"*
Erster Film: 2007
Anzahl an Filmen: 5
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Transformers: The Last Knight" (2017)
Außerdem gibt es noch "Bumblebee" (2018).


*"Alien"*
Erster Film: 1979
Anzahl an Filmen: 8
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Alien: Covenant" (2017)


*"A Nightmare on Elm Street"*
Erster Film: 1984
Anzahl an Filmen: 9
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "A Nightmare on Elm Street" (2010)


*"Der rosarote Panther"*
Erster Film: 1963
Anzahl an Filmen: 11
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Der rosarote Panther 2" (2009)


*"Chucky – Die Mörderpuppe"*
Erster Film: 1988
Anzahl an Filmen: 7
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Cult of Chucky" (2017)


*"Kinder des Zorns"*
Erster Film: 1984
Anzahl an Filmen: 10
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Children of the Corn: Runaway" (2018)


*"Stirb langsam"*
Erster Film: 1984
Anzahl an Filmen: 10
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Stirb langsam – Ein guter Tag zum Sterben " (2013)


*"Hellraiser"*
Erster Film: 1984
Anzahl an Filmen: 10
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Hellraiser: Judgment" (2018)


*Spider-Man*
Erster Film: 2001
Anzahl an Filmen: 8 (ohne seine Auftritte in den "Avenger"-Filmen)
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Spider-Man: No Way Home" (2021)


*"Die Muppets"*
Erster Film: 1979
Anzahl an Filmen: 12
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Muppets Most Wanted" (2014)


*"Avengers"*
Erster Film: 2012
Anzahl an Filmen: 4
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Avengers: Endgame" (2018)


*"Der Exorzist"*
Erster Film: 1973
Anzahl an Filmen: 5
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Dominion: Exorzist – Der Anfang des Bösen" (2005)


*"Rocky"*
Erster Film: 1976
Anzahl an Filmen: 8
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Creed II – Rocky’s Legacy" (2018)


*"Texas Chain Saw Massacre"*
Erster Film: 1974
Anzahl an Filmen: 7
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Texas Chainsaw 3D – The Legend Is Back" (2013)


*"Halloween"*
Erster Film: 1978
Anzahl an Filmen: 12
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Halloween Kills" (2021). 
Und Michael Myers ist bereit für eine weitere Runde... :thumbup:
"Halloween Ends" wird Teil 13 der Horrorsaga sein.


*"Batman"*
Erster Film: 1989
Anzahl an Filmen: 10 (ohne "Justice League")
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "The Batman" (2022)


*"Superman"*
Erster Film: 1978
Anzahl an Filmen: 7
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice' (2016)
Ohne "Justice League" (2017)


*"Fluch der Karibik"*
Erster Film: 2003
Anzahl an Filmen: 5
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazars Rache" (2017)


*"Shrek"*
Erster Film: 2001
Anzahl an Filmen: 4
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Für immer Shrek" (2010)
Daneben gibt es auch das Spin-off "Der gestiefelte Kater" (2011)


*"Twilight"*
Erster Film: 2008
Anzahl an Filmen: 5
Neueste Veröffentlichung: "Breaking Dawn – Biss zum Ende der Nacht – Teil 2" (2012)


*"Police Academy"*
Erster Film: 1984
Anzahl an Filmen: 7
Letzte Veröffentlichung: "Police Academy 7 – Mission in Moskau" (1994)

*Marvel Cinematic Universe*
Beim Marvel Cinematic Universe handelt es sich um ein fiktives Universum, in dem alle Marvel Superhelden vorkommen. 
Insgesamt gibt es 23 Filme über die Superhelden, die zwar auf den Comics beruhen, deren Geschichten aber unabhängig von diesen sind.

Quellen: StarsInsider, MSN, Wikipedia


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen: 

Lethal Weapon 1-4

Herr der Ringe 1-3

Der Hobbit 1-3

ect


----------



## kolding11 (13 Juni 2022)

Da fallen mir noch die Filme der Olsenbande ein (14 Filme zwischen 1968 und 1998 ohne die norwegischen Filme und diverse Spin-offs), wobei der letzte Film (17 Jahre nach dem vorletzten) unter einem einem unglücklichen Stern stand, da während der Dreharbeiten einer der Hauptdarsteller und der Regisseur starben.

Auf vier Dutzend Folgen brachte es die japanische Tora-san-Filmreihe zwischen 1969 und 1995, die nach dem Tod des Hauptdarstellers Kiyoshi Atsumi nicht fortgesetzt wurde.


----------

